# Beethoven waldstein sonata 1st movement difficulty



## lachlan1415

Could anyone perhaps tell me the difficulty level (grade) of the only the first movement of the waldstein sonata by Beethoven. I'm thinking about learning it for my a level performance and I really want to select the right piece.

If possible could you tell me the most challenging aspects of the first movement and how to practice to perfect those aspects.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I learnt it before. Now I just remember how to play the exposition. In Royal Conservatory standards it should be past level 10, see below. Your hands are constantly moving, are there are many different hand positions. The more you practice the more it shouldn't be a problem.

https://www.rcmusic.com/sites/default/files/files/RCM-Piano-Syllabus-2015.pdf


----------



## Tusker

It's harder than it looks at first. A good step up from say Moonlight and Pathetique which you may be familiar with. Not as tough a Hammerklavier, though every LVB sonata has it's challenges. Without knowing how you play, I am unable to offer advice on the tackling the first movement. I'll just say it's beautiful and sublime and anybody who is setting out to master it has my compliments.


----------



## Mandryka

Apologies in advance, but please indulge me.

I’m a very poor pianist but I used to be able to play the opening bars of the Waldstein, and I had a trick, I would play them while doing the Times crossword. People found this extremely impressive and I remember using it to break the ice with potential sexual partners on more than one occasion. 

Those were the days!


----------



## Roger Knox

Yes its level is as Phil loves classical says in post #2. Many years ago I played the whole sonata in my third year university piano major recital. It's exciting but you have to keep the tempo under control. Playing the "tremolando" 16th-note right- and left-hand passage in sync and in time may take practice. Rapid octave leaps: practise by leaping to the next note but not playing it, to get a feel for the distance between notes. Take full advantage of the contrasting slow passages for expressive possibilities.


----------



## Larkenfield

Mandryka said:


> Apologies in advance, but please indulge me.
> 
> I'm a very poor pianist but I used to be able to play the opening bars of the Waldstein, and I had a trick, I would play them while doing the Times crossword. People found this extremely impressive and I remember using it to break the ice with potential sexual partners on more than one occasion.
> 
> Those were the days!


Well, I never. You rouge!


----------

